# Contador de vueltas de motor dc vhdl



## santyes (Feb 1, 2017)

Hola amigos 

Talvez podrian ayudarme, tengo un inconveniente en un circuito contador de vueltas de un motor en vhdl a su vez en un display estoy visualizando las vueltas contadas en 5 segundos y durante otros 5 segundos estoy guardando el numero de vueltas contadas, entonces necesito que no me visualice el incremento del numero de vueltas sino solo el numero de vueltas final que consiguió, por ejemplo:

cuenta_vueltas=1+1+1+1+1 =5
entonces en el display visualizo 
display= 1 2 3 4 5
pero solo necesito que me visualice el numero de vueltas total, es decir
display=5

Alguien podría ayudarme ? por favor no tengo idea de como puedo hacer esto. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2017)

Sube fotos y programas zipeados para poder ayudarte 

¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y archivos?


----------



## santyes (Feb 1, 2017)

Aqui esta el programa completo 

mediante entradas del adc creamos un pwm para controlar un motor y mediante un sensor digital contamos el numero de vueltas del motor en rps con un reset de 5 segundos y eso convertimos a rpm y visualizamos en un display multiplexado de 4 digitos las rpm.

entonces lo que necesitamos es que cada vez que cuente 1 rps no se visualice el conteo parcial sino solo visualizar el conteo final, es decir el valor final.


----------



## chclau (Feb 1, 2017)

Tenes que crear una base de tiempo de 5 segundos y esa base crea un pulso que es la carga (load) de un registro, la entrada a ese registro es el contador, ese registro es el que despues visualizas


----------



## santyes (Feb 1, 2017)

la base de tiempo puede ser el mismo divisor de frecuencia del reset del contador ? 
Si no es mucha molestia me podrias dar una explicacion de un registro, pues la verdad no se como funciona.


----------



## chclau (Feb 1, 2017)

Con todo respeto, te diria que empieces por cosas mas simples, si no sabes lo que es un registro no puedes pretender afrontar todo un proyecto.

Hay que comenzar por las estructuras simples, multiplexadores, compuertas, registros, contadores, y de alli una vez que todo eso esta afianzado se realiza un proyecto complejo.


----------



## santyes (Feb 1, 2017)

Lo que pasa es que no es un proyecto es una practica de la U, y el ingeniero no nos indica casi nada solo llega y dice esta entidas es tal cosa ya ahora hagan esta practica y asi es por esa razon pero de igual forma muchas gracias revisare todo lo referente a registros que es lo que me falta.


----------



## chclau (Feb 1, 2017)

Aqui en mi blog puedes ver bloques basicos con sus bancos de pruebas, incluyendo un registro generico

http://www.fpgasite.net/code-snippets/

Suerte!

Y si tu profesor no es muy bueno no desanimes, hay muchisimo material en la red para aprender.


----------

